

Think a little, code a little... - fogus
http://www.markhneedham.com/blog/2009/08/05/think-a-little-code-a-little/

======
edw519
This makes perfect sense. Because it incorporates human nature.

Defining what you want is work. No one wants to do it even in the rare cases
that they can.

Asking someone to critique something right in front of them is easy. It's
natural to judge, criticize, and suggest.

"Think a little, code a little..." repetitively relies on the latter, not the
former.

